# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  КВ-2, автор Jay Laverty

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...kv-2/index.htm

Работа Jay Laverty, London.

----------


## Kasatka

=) я не танкист, но исполнение модели мне очень понравилось.

никогда не думал, что этот "головастик" довольно симпатичная машина  :)

----------


## Дилетант

Не только симпатичная, немцы в 1945 г. одну ещё использовали.

----------

